# Gêneros do espanhol



## MPA

Eu já vi em alguns textos escrito _el árbol_, _la sangre _etc. Há alguma forma de saber se a palavra é masculino ou feminino? Alguma regra que diga que frutas são masc. ou que legumes são fem.?


----------



## argentinodebsas

Não, mas em geral os gêneros em espanhol e português coincidem. Só conheço uma regra:

Todas as palavras que em português terminan en "-agem" são femininas salvo "personagem", que pode usar ambos os gêneros. Em troca, em espanhol todas as palavras que terminam em "-aje" são masculinas. El viaje, el carruaje, el equipaje, etc.

Para o resto dos casos, recomendo que você procure uma boa lista de palavras cujos gêneros sejam diferentes nas duas línguas. Igualmente te dou uma pequena lista que talvez possa ajudar:

la leche  = o leite
la sal      =  o sal 
el puente = a ponte
el dolor    = a dor
el color   = a cor
la nariz   = o nariz
la costumbre = o costume
la miel   = o mel

etcétera.

Lembranças


----------



## Mangato

Habitualmente los árboles utilizan el artículo masculino. Hay Alguna excepción como *la acacia.*

Como norma, si el nombre de una fruta termina en *a,* llevará artículo femenino, en caso contrario el masculino.

La naranja - A lranja
El limon - O limão
La manzana - A maçã
La pera - A pêra
La Sandía - A melancia
El melón - O melão
La cebolla - A cebola
El ajo - O alho
El aguacate - O abacate
La papaya - O mamão
La piña - O ananás, o abacaxi

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Vanda

O dicionário port/espanhol daqui do fórum, da Espasa, é uma boa ajuda. Ele traz todas as explicações das palavras.

Um exemplo:
*niño,a*

 Im, ƒ   1 menino, m. -a, ƒ. criança, mf. n. bien filho, m. -a, ƒ. de papai,
n. probeta bebê, mf. de proveta,
n. prodigio menino-prodígio, m.
 2 (por la edad) jovem, novo(a).,
 3 (fig) (fam) criançola, mf.


As letras _m,f _se referem a mascuino e feminino.


----------



## amistad2008

MPA said:


> Há alguma forma de saber se a palavra é masculino ou feminino? Alguma regra que diga que frutas são masc. ou que legumes são fem.?


 


argentinodebsas said:


> Não, mas em geral os gêneros em espanhol e português coincidem. Só conheço uma regra:
> 
> Todas as palavras que em português terminan en "-agem" são femininas salvo "personagem", que pode usar ambos os gêneros.


 
Em geral coincidem, porém "imagem" não faz parte da lista:

a imagem - la imagen



argentinodebsas said:


> Em troca, em espanhol todas as palavras que terminam em "-aje" são masculinas. El viaje, el carruaje, el equipaje, etc.


 
Concordo plenamente.


----------



## argentinodebsas

amistad2008 said:


> Em geral coincidem, porém "imagem" não faz parte da lista:
> 
> a imagem - la imagen



É que tem casos nos quais o equivalente em espanhol para uma palavra portuguesa terminada em "-agem" não termina em "-aje". Além de "a imagem/la imagen" está por exemplo "a vantagem/la ventaja". Mas como disse antes, não terminam em "-aje" e portanto não têm a "obrigação" de serem palavras de gênero masculino.

Lembranças


----------



## amistad2008




----------



## Tomby

Aún conservo mi antigua gramática de castellano de cuando yo era estudiante de primaría. Mirad lo que dice, además del género masculino y femenino: 
*Género **común*:... son los nombres de personas que tienen una sola terminación y diferente artículo: _el/la mártir, el/la testigo._ 
*Género **epiceno*:... son los nombres de animales que tienen la misma terminación y artículo para ambos géneros: _el ratón, la perdiz, etc._
*Género **ambiguo*:... son los nombres de las cosas que se pueden usar como masculinos o femeninos: _el/la mar, el/la puente, el/la azúcar_. 
No entro en las posibles y posteriores modificaciones de la RAE. 
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Tombatossals said:


> Aún conservo mi antigua gramática de castellano de cuando yo era estudiante de primaría. Mirad lo que dice, además del género masculino y femenino:
> *Género **común*:... son los nombres de personas que tienen una sola terminación y diferente artículo: _el/la mártir, el/la testigo._
> *Género **epiceno*:... son los nombres de animales que tienen la misma terminación y artículo para ambos géneros: _el ratón, la perdiz, etc._
> *Género **ambiguo*:... son los nombres de las cosas que se pueden usar como masculinos o femeninos: _el/la mar, el/la puente, el/la azúcar_.
> No entro en las posibles y posteriores modificaciones de la RAE.
> ¡Saludos!
> TT.


 
¡"La puente"?  Viviendo y aprendiendo...

Saludos.


----------



## MPA

Acabei de achar num livro:





> *Son femininas:*
> *Las mayoría de las frutas: la monanja, la manzana, la cirvela, la sandia...
> *Las letras del alfabeto : la a, la be, la ce...
> *Las palabras terminadas en _-umbre_: la legumbre, la costumbre, la muchedumbre...
> *Son masculinas:*
> *Los días de la semana: el lunes, el martes, el miércules...
> *Los meses del año: Julio es un mes frío, Diciembre es muy caluroso...
> *Mayoría de los árboles frutales: el manzano, el naranso...
> *Las palabras terminadas en _-aje_: el paisaje, el viaje, el mensaje, el garaje...


Algumas dessas já falaram. =]
Obrigado aos que comentaram.


----------



## amistad2008

MPA said:


> Acabei de achar num livro:Algumas dessas já falaram. =]
> Obrigado aos que comentaram.


 
Acho que você quis dizer _"la ciruela",_ mas o quê seria _"la monanja"???_

__


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

amistad2008 said:


> Acho que você quis dizer _"la ciruela",_ mas o quê seria _"la monanja"???_
> 
> __


 
¿La *m*andarina *o* la *n*ar*anja*?


----------



## MPA

Pode até ser que eu tenha escrito errado.


----------



## Mangato

MPA said:


> Acabei de achar num livro:Algumas dessas já falaram. =]
> Obrigado aos que comentaram.


 
Par las frutas no es muy de fiar la regla
El melocotón, el pomelo, el albaricoque, el melon, el limón cake, y un largo etc.


----------



## ildonetto

*  HETEROGENÉRICOS *

 Heterogenéricos son las palabras que poseen género invertido  en las dos lenguas. Son las palabras que, en portugués, son femeninas  y, en español, masculinas y lo contrario. 

*A)* Sustantivos masculinos en español y femeninos en portugués 

*ESPAÑOL  = PORTUGUÉS* 

       El árbol  = A árvore  
       El aguardiente  = A aguardente  
       El análisis = A análise  
       El aprendizaje = A aprendizagem  
       El color  = A cor 
       El dolor  = A dor 
       El orden  = A ordem 
       El desorden  = A desordem  
       El equipo  = A equipe  
       El estreno  = A estréia  
       El énfasis = A ênfase  
       El origen  = A origem  
       El fraude  = A fraude  
       El humo = A fumaça  
       El insomnio  = A insônia  
       El margen  = A margem  
       El maratón  = A maratona  
       El rezo = A reza 
       El vértigo = A vertigem  
       El puente  = A ponte 
       El vals = A valsa 
       El lenguaje  = A linguagem  
       El cuchillo  = A faca 
       El cutis  = A cútis  
       El testigo  = A testemunha  
       El lavaplatos  = A lava-louças  
       El contestador  automático = A secretária  eletrônica 
       Los árboles  frutales: El naranjo, el manzano = A laranjeira,  a macieira 
       Los días  de la semana: El lunes, el martes... = A 2ª  feira, a 3ª feira 
       Las palabras  terminadas en aje: El viaje, el paisaje = A viagem,  a paisagem 

*B)* Sustantivos femeninos en español y masculinos en portugués 
*
ESPAÑOL  =* *PORTUGUÉS  *

La  aspiradora de polvo = O  aspirador de pó
La  baraja = O  baralho
La  estufa = O  aquecedor
La  leche = O  leite
La  miel = O  mel
La  sal = O  sal
La  sangre = O  sangue
La  risa = O  riso
La  sonrisa = O  sorriso
La  nariz = O  nariz
La  radio (aparato y medio de difusión) = O  rádio (aparato) / A rádio (M. de difusión)
La  protesta = O  protesto 
La  rodilla = O  joelho 
La  licuadora = O  liquidificador
La  multiprocesadora = O  multiprocessador
La  brea = O  breu
La  señal = O  sinal
La  cárcel = O  cárcere
La  hiel = O  fel
La  samba = O  samba
La  alarma = O  alarme
La  paradoja = O  paradoxo
Las  palabras terminadas en umbre?: La costumbre, la legumbre = O costume, o legume
Las  letras del alfabeto: La A, la B, la C... = O  A, o B, o C...


----------



## ildonetto

* LOS HOMÓNIMOS *

 Las palabras homónimas son aquéllas cuyo significado es determinado  por el género del artículo. Si el artículo está  en el masculino la palabra tiene un significado; si está en el femenino,  otro. (Atención en los arítculos)

      El cólera (enfermedad)   La cólera (ira)
El cabeza (jefe)     La cabeza (parte del cuerpo) 
     El trompeta (instrumentista)     La trompeta (instrumento) 
       El margen (lucro/espacio vacio en una página)      La margen (orilla de río o camino)
El clave (musical)     La clave (resolución)
El pez (animal)     La pez (resina) 
       El guía (persona que acompaña)     La guía (manual/libro)        
El capital (dinero)     La capital (ciudad principal) 
     El corte (del verbo cortar)     La corte (de realeza) 
       El frente (militar/de un edificio)     La frente (parte de la cara) 
       El cometa (cuerpo celeste)     La cometa (juguete) 
       El orden (secuencia)     La orden (religiosa/mando) 
       El cura (sacerdote)   La cura (del verbo curar) 
     El parte (mensaje)     La parte (porción indeterminada de un todo) 
     El pendiente (adorno para las orejas)     La pendiente (cuesta o declive de un terreno) 
       El secante (papel absorvente)     La secante (línea secante, de la geometría) 
        El espada (torero)   La espada (arma)        
El radio (metal/mitad del diámetro)     La radio (aparato sonoro/medio de difusión) 
        El delta (terreno comprendido entre los brazos de  un río y su desembocadura)     La delta (4ª letra del alfabeto griego) 
       El policía (hombre)     La policía  (corporación)


----------



## Istriano

Tem muito mais diferenças, mas não consigo achar a minha lista. 

Me lembro de


_la pampa (es) ~ o pampa (pt)
_


----------



## Nanon

La computadora o el computador - o computador


----------

